# Advice needed to post in coffee for sale topic



## Ally_8004 (Jan 25, 2017)

Id like to put my coffee machine setup for sale in the for sale topic, however its grayed out? Any ideas what i need to do?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

You need a minimum of 5 posts.


----------



## Ally_8004 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks. I shall work on that then.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ally_8004 said:


> Thanks. I shall work on that then.


 Thank you, I look forward to reading them.


----------

